# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2019] Problme collage photos par macro

## Albatros182

Bonjour,

De retour sur le forum pour faire appel  vos comptences.

J'ai un code qui disperse des photos dans un classeur Excel (voir ci dessous).

La macro fonctionne trs bien sur Excel 2007.

Depuis que je suis pass au 2019 :
- Soit elle s'excute totalement mais les photos ne sont pas disperse (case blanche)
- Soit le message d'erreur "Erreur 1004 cette action ne peut être appliquée à une cellule fusionnée" apparat.

Si je fractionne les cellules, la macro s'excute mais les photos ne sont pas colles comme dans le premier cas.

J'ai vraiment besoin que a fonctionne et je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.



```

```

----------

